# Mountain Bike to Road: What to expect? - O and Hi



## Butser (30 Sep 2007)

Hi all, im Will 21, from Hampshire,
Browsing google as you do, and found this forum.

Thinking about getting a road bike (Dont worry, I wont ask the dreaded question of help), but first I would like to know any changes I can expect from riding a mountain bike for 10 years (, 80% of the time on the road anyway but its what ive grown up with (Biggest ever ride = 23 miles in 3 hours, very hilly areas)) and then trying out a road bike.

I wouldnt want to join a club yet, but I am also looking for similar aged people to ride with around my area of East Hampshire (nr Petersfield) as everyone I know has moved away to Uni. I know its a long shot but, hey.

Im also into Tennis, badminton, swimming, racing (of the karting variety), wrestling, fitness and about any other thing.

Well im going to search many posts in this forum now, bye : - )


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Sep 2007)

It will immediately feel faster, but twitchier and a little unstable to begin with. Once you find your feet and gain confidence, which won't take that long, you will be riding greater distances at higher speeds for less effort. It's like going from a tractor to a Ferrari.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (30 Sep 2007)

I think you'll also enjoy being on the road more, whereas on a mountainbike it always seems like a chore that has to be done to get to, or join up bits of off road.

Road riding is also a much more efficient way of using any given time availble for training as you are 'doing it for real' as soon as you leave your house. It does also give you access to road cycling clubs where (if you find the right bunch) the atmosphere, camaraderie and ethos can be quite motivating.

Even if your heart remains in mtb riding, you will be a far better mtb rider after a load of road training.


----------



## laurence (30 Sep 2007)

expect to be scared.

i found the higher frame and skinny tyres felt all wrong at first, but it only took a few miles to get used to them and a couple of hours to feel comfortable and trust them.

then there's the gears - the first hill you'll hit you'll be looking down at the back block and wondering where they all went to and how did you get to be in the lowest so soon. the natural mountain bike tendency to stay seated will have to be wrestled from your brain and you will soon learn to stand on harder climbs.

soon you'll wonder why people ride mountain bikes.
good luck and welcome.

L


----------



## yenrod (30 Sep 2007)

Road riding is serious = feel like banging your head against a brick wall for 80mls: no sweat get on a Road Bike.

Though upon getting back on the MTB you'l feel like your riding a setter/couch around !


----------



## buggi (30 Sep 2007)

one of the things i found was.... remembering where the brakes were! nearly rode straight into the car park barrier at work because i forgot ha ha. 

also, trusting skinny tyres. it will seem weird at first, especially going round corners, kept expecting them to slide out, but you will soon get used to trusting them. 

o yea.... and you go really really fast compared to a mountain bike.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Oct 2007)

I think you will suddenly start saying hello to other cyclists and stopping at red lights


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I think you will suddenly start saying hello to other cyclists and stopping at red lights



he is, of course, joking. Roadies _never_ say hello to anybody. I saw about 12 when I was out on a ride yesterday and not one gave me a nod or a smile. One bloke on a hybrid did (he was however wearing baggy shorts), and another fellow mtber said a cheery hello when I was having a rest. But all I got from roadies was sneers. What really dismays me is when they don't even bother to pretend not to have seen you, they just sneer. In a sort of "I don't like you, 'cos your MTB looks more expensive than my roadie, and _I'm_ the one that's supposed to look good dressed up like a dog's dinner in my poncey tights and coloured shoes and top - it's the only reason I go out on this bike and you've ruined it for me now."
I'll tell you who else is a bunch of miserable sods - joggers. Get sneers from them aswell, and when I was giving way to one on a path yesterday I heard him chunnering under his breath 'make up your mind!' when it was _him_ who couldn't decide which side of me to go!


----------



## Cee Jay (1 Oct 2007)

Hi Will, I was in a similar position to you a few months ago. As previous posters have noted the main thing when changing to a road-bike is just the feeling of speed is greatly enhanced - those miles just fly by!
The gears _do_ take some getting used to but I found that those skinny tyres compensate for the smaller gearing - climbing has, if anything, got easier.
Also the thrill of a new bike has really fired my enthusiasm for getting in longer rides - no more dragging myself out of bed, eating, dragging the bike round the same old route. Now I can't wait to get out!
You may also get the urge to dress in colourful lycra and start taking an interest in the Missus' Ladyshave... 

Enjoy!


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (1 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> . Roadies _never_ say hello to anybody. I saw about 12 when I was out on a ride yesterday and not one gave me a nod or a smile.




Were these people who knew you?


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Were these people who knew you?



I don't know any other roadies, so no.


----------



## yenrod (1 Oct 2007)

Dam you've found me out ! 

Seriously though soo funny observation this Bonj....

I started off an MTBer but now mostly a roady yet nver been able to understand why this happensihappens...



bonj said:


> he is, of course, joking. Roadies _never_ say hello to anybody. I saw about 12 when I was out on a ride yesterday and not one gave me a nod or a smile. One bloke on a hybrid did (he was however wearing baggy shorts), and another fellow mtber said a cheery hello when I was having a rest. But all I got from roadies was sneers. What really dismays me is when they don't even bother to pretend not to have seen you, they just sneer. In a sort of *"I don't like you, 'cos your MTB looks more expensive than my roadie, and I'm the one that's supposed to look good dressed up like a dog's dinner in my poncey tights and coloured shoes and top - it's the only reason I go out on this bike and you've ruined it for me now."*
> I'll tell you who else is a bunch of miserable sods - joggers. Get sneers from them aswell, and when I was giving way to one on a path yesterday I heard him chunnering under his breath 'make up your mind!' when it was _him_ who couldn't decide which side of me to go!


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (1 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> I don't know any other roadies, so no.



In that case, their behaviour is unacceptable.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2007)

on a practical note, what is the ettiquete regarding nodding etc when coming across a club run coming the other way? does one nod to every rider, every third, or just the first one?

and who from the peloton gets to nod at the loaner?


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

every rider must nod to every other rider


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

what's the loaner?


----------



## Smeggers (1 Oct 2007)

He means loner.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> what's the loaner?



someone who works for ocean finance, on his own


----------



## Tynan (1 Oct 2007)

ordering a new bike in the next few weeks, wanted a road bike last time around but bike shop man steered me to a hybrid, said it was better for year round commuting in London, wider tyres, more upright position, quicker brakes etc

I'll admit I got on with it very well

Still thinking racer, going quicker for less effort has to be a winner and I'm tired of road bikes gliding past me

is it a no brainer?


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Oct 2007)

I reckon if you have a road bike itch, you'll have to scratch it one way or another  I bought an elderly 10 speed drop bar tourer to see whether I'd get on with the drop bars, narrow tyres etc - I love it, although my average speeds &c are nothing to write home about, I'm pretty sure they're quicker than on my hybrid.

If you're worried about riding position & narrow tyres, maybe a modern tourer (like the Edinburgh Bike Co-Op's "Country Traveller") is the way to go.


----------



## yenrod (1 Oct 2007)

Usually if I'm in a group ride I'm the one who lets on to the loner'...though a few others may it depends on the effort - chainy and the likes...



alecstilleyedye said:


> on a practical note, what is the ettiquete regarding nodding etc when coming across a club run coming the other way? does one nod to every rider, every third, or just the first one?
> 
> *and who from the peloton gets to nod at the loaner?[/*QUOTE]


----------



## bonj2 (1 Oct 2007)

is the loner such because they're way in front, or way behind, the rest?


----------



## Arch (1 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> is the loner such because they're way in front, or way behind, the rest?




I understood the loner to be the single cyclist, who is puzzling over which if the oncoming peleton to nod at...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (1 Oct 2007)

alecstilleyedye said:


> on a practical note, what is the ettiquete regarding nodding etc when coming across a club run coming the other way? does one nod to every rider, every third, or just the first one?
> 
> and who from the peloton gets to nod at the loaner?



I give a generic wave to the whole group if they're bunched up.


----------



## Butser (1 Oct 2007)

Thanks for all the useful info, and the rest of frustrated comments . Seems like a nice bunch of people here. Ill keep you updated if I do go ahead in the next few months. Just need the money to build a bit hehe

Wil


----------



## cyclebum (2 Oct 2007)

I must say with respect to roadies acknowledging mtbers, with very few exceptions I always find them very friendly, even those coming up behind and flying past! In fact it is more likely to be the mtbers who ignore me. When I first went out on the road I was pleasantly surprised at the camorardery between cyclists though sometimes I found it difficult to acknowledge too much as I was too busy just trying too breathe!!


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2007)

I always nod/wave at fellow cyclists, even those on MTB's who I flash past as they are struggling along. I also greet others at traffic lights/junctions and try to say a good morning or afternoon. Some look at me as if im strange. Perhaps I am


----------



## bonj2 (2 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> I must say with respect to roadies acknowledging mtbers, with very few exceptions I always find them very friendly, even those coming up behind and flying past! In fact it is more likely to be the mtbers who ignore me. When I first went out on the road I was pleasantly surprised at the camorardery between cyclists though sometimes I found it difficult to acknowledge too much as I was too busy just trying too breathe!!



No offence but you must have a relatively shite MTB then. The friendliness of roadies can be explained by the fact that they are _sure_ they're superior to you, rather than just thinking they should be but aren't quite sure - therefore are more confident of themselves, and the unfriendliness of fellow MTBers would be explained by the fact that they think you aren't a 'serious' MTBer.


----------



## Gary D (2 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> No offence but you must have a relatively shite MTB then. The friendliness of roadies can be explained by the fact that they are _sure_ they're superior to you, rather than just thinking they should be but aren't quite sure - therefore are more confident of themselves, and the unfriendliness of fellow MTBers would be explained by the fact that they think you aren't a 'serious' MTBer.



bonj,
I joined this forum pretty much as soon as it started but generally lurk. However, I now feel compelled to post.
Over the past couple of weeks, I had started to develop a modicum of sympathy for you as some of your postings put forward relatively sane and sensible arguments. I could not fully understand the underlying scorn that some posters clearly had for you - as I too am relatively new to both cycling and forums, and am unaware of the "history" behind these feelings.

However, after reading your repsonse to cyclebum's posting above, I can honestly say that in a millisecond, it all suddenly became clear to me !

You are clearly an incredibly shallow, insecure person if you judge someone purely on the bike they happen to be riding. For a start, everyone has to start somewhere. Do I take it that if I happened to see you when out on my £800 road bike you might nod to me? But then the next day, if I was riding my £300 CB Hybrid, you would simply ignore me because you viewed it as "shite"?

The comments that you make are totally unnecessary and extremely negative. They definitely do not reflect the general attitude of the cyclists I have come across since taking up the sport.

You really can't seem to comprehend that the very attitude you claim is unique to roadies relating to bike snobbery - and then go on to criticise them for - is exactly the same attitude you have exhibited in your reply above!! 

Please tell me - why does there have to be a distinction between "roadies" and MTB'ers?? Surely we are all CYCLISTS?

You clearly deserve ALL of the criticism you seem to attract.

Rant over.


----------



## Paulus (2 Oct 2007)

Don't get to upset Gary D, Bonj is one of the posters who can't resist winding others up with his cutting comments. In another life in C+ he was the same.We got used to him and his ways. most just leave him alone to get on with whatever he is doing.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Oct 2007)

Gary D said:


> bonj,
> I joined this forum pretty much as soon as it started but generally lurk. However, I now feel compelled to post.
> Over the past couple of weeks, I had started to develop a modicum of sympathy for you as some of your postings put forward relatively sane and sensible arguments. I could not fully understand the underlying scorn that some posters clearly had for you - as I too am relatively new to both cycling and forums, and am unaware of the "history" behind these feelings.
> However, after reading your repsonse to cyclebum's posting above, I can honestly say that in a millisecond, it all suddenly became clear to me !


I don't mean to cause offence, as your post's clearly quite thought out and reasonable, and therefore warrants a similarly thought out reply. But I'm afraid I must remind you that I don't know you, care what you think, or want your sympathy - it sounds as if you feel the opposite should be the case. Hopefully though your continued involvement in the forum will change the first two.  Some might like me, some might not. I'm not going to change though on the criticism of someone whose only indication of personality I have to go on is 9 posts.



Gary D said:


> You are clearly an incredibly shallow, insecure person if you judge someone purely on the bike they happen to be riding.


When have I said I'm judging _her_ for what bike she's riding? At worst I'm judging the bike she's riding, not her the rider - at best just making a flippant comment.


Gary D said:


> For a start, everyone has to start somewhere. Do I take it that if I happened to see you when out on my £800 road bike you might nod to me?


I would, but I wouldn't expect you to nod back as most riders of poncey expensive road bikes in the full coloured lycra get-up generally don't - they prefer to look down their nose.



Gary D said:


> But then the next day, if I was riding my £300 CB Hybrid, you would simply ignore me because you viewed it as "shite"?


_I'd_ still nod at you. But I wouldn't imagine the same could be said for most roadies.



Gary D said:


> The comments that you make are totally unnecessary and extremely negative. They definitely do not reflect the general attitude of the cyclists I have come across since taking up the sport.


They are my observations of the attitudes of most of the road-bike riders that I see. It also explains why the argument


> "Other cyclists never nod at anyone - I've never seen them."
> "Well you're wrong, there - they always nod at me!"


is completely meaningless - because what I'm suggesting is that what bike you're riding and what you look like unfortunately influences the likeliness of a lot of road cyclists of giving a nod or a wave or a hello. It doesn't alter _my_ chances of giving you a nod or a wave or a hello, but I'm not most cyclists.



Gary D said:


> You really can't seem to comprehend that the very attitude you claim is unique to roadies relating to bike snobbery - and then go on to criticise them for - is exactly the same attitude you have exhibited in your reply above!!


The attitude I'm complaining about is the competitiveness and apparent jealousy of a lot of roadies - evident by the way they sneer at me when I'm on a bike that looks like it might be as expensive as theirs. I certainly don't do this myself! If I see someone on a six grand bike, I'll give them a nod of great respect, but I'll still give a nod to someone on a hundred-and-sixty quid hybrid. The fact that I'm simply making an observation of a _type_ of bike snobbery does not make me a bike snob myself.
I'm not even generalising and saying ALL roadies do this - only that a lot do. Why else when I give a nod to a roadie, and he sneers down his nose, would I still bother giving the next one a nod (which I do)?
I haven't seen any MTBers do this though, that's not prejudice, but just my experience - I can't help that!
I think the _reason_ a lot of roadies exhibit this type of snobbery is that they feel they should look the sleekest, best, cyclist on the road with the most expensive bike and gear - and if they think this position of status might be at all threatened they don't like that. But I don't actually care what I look like, to be honest. 



Gary D said:


> Please tell me - why does there have to be a distinction between "roadies" and MTB'ers?? Surely we are all CYCLISTS?


There doesn't have to be, but it seems there unfortunately is.


----------



## Gary D (2 Oct 2007)

Paulus said:


> Don't get to upset Gary D, Bonj is one of the posters who can't resist winding others up with his cutting comments. In another life in C+ he was the same.We got used to him and his ways. most just leave him alone to get on with whatever he is doing.



I know. I also used to follow his rantings on C+ and mostly ignored them!

However - this time I just felt compelled to reply


----------



## Gary D (2 Oct 2007)

Ah haaah! Not only judging people by the bike they ride but by their post count as well 


You clearly have some seriously deep rooted prejudices against roadies.
Did one run over your dummy or your toe when you were a baby? 


Within any collective group (ie cyclists) there will always be friendly banter and rivalry between sub-groups (roadies and MTB'ers). Just like in all walks of life there are friendly and ignorant people - fortunately with the latter being the minority.

The picture you paint however does not reflect my, albeit limited, experience.

Glad to know that you would nod or say hello and I look forward to exchanging greetings some day. 

Gary.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Oct 2007)

Do you understand my point though about how the fact that the picture I paint doesn't reflect your experience, doesn't necessarily mean that the picture I paint is 'wrong', because it could just be possible, that the likeliness of a greeting is subjective?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2007)

For what it's worth, I nod whenever I spot people - sometimes I don't if I'm keeping an eye on traffic ahead &c, but that tends to be the exception rather than the rule. 

In terms of contributing to the ongoing discussion, I ride a road bike, but an old one, and rather slowly, I'm unsure where this places me in the greeting heirarchy.


----------



## Gary D (2 Oct 2007)

Yes, I do understand.
I guess that in this instance we will have to agree to differ.

We have also gone off-thread somewhat so maybe it's best left there.

Gary.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Oct 2007)

Gary D said:


> Yes, I do understand.
> I guess that in this instance we will have to agree to differ.
> 
> We have also gone off-thread somewhat so maybe it's best left there.
> ...



(Well, _you've_ gone off thread.)


----------



## Womble (2 Oct 2007)

I've just made the same jump about 6 weeks ago after years of just using my MTB - Now love my new road bike as much as my MTB and echo the thoughts of the other posters about some of the differences. Would never give up off roading tho - but would now never give up the road riding either.


----------



## cyclebum (3 Oct 2007)

Just as quick note to Bonj, you say you do not want to cause offence yet if I'm honest you have offended me on a number of occassions now  and I have not been on here long. It's those like Gary D  that keep me persisting with the reason I joined this forum, and that was to get advice. I get the impression that its posters like me you would rather not see on here and this is your way of putting us off, but I'm still here


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Just as quick note to Bonj, you say you do not want to cause offence yet if I'm honest you have offended me on a number of occassions now  and I have not been on here long. It's those like Gary D  that keep me persisting with the reason I joined this forum, and that was to get advice. I get the impression that its posters like me you would rather not see on here and this is your way of putting us off, but I'm still here



No, I'm not trying to put you off, I'd welcome anybody - I'd just rather you didn't whinge, stopped taking everything as seriously as you obviously do and realise that you shouldn't take offence if offence isn't intended, as it isn't. What, specifically, have I said that has offended you?
And you have been on here _quite_ a long time, ages as far as I recall.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (3 Oct 2007)

Bonj - this section is called 'beginners'. It's the place where they (the beginners) can assign any degree of 'seriousness' they like to absolutely anything. 

If hardened road warriors like youself have nothing to contribute which they think is of value, why come to this section?


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Bonj - this section is called 'beginners'. It's the place where they (the beginners) can assign any degree of 'seriousness' they like to absolutely anything.


I don't know where it says that your'e allowed to 'assign any degree of seriousness to absolutely anything'. I thought the only difference about the beginners forum is that you won't get lambasted for asking stupid questions.



Tim Bennet. said:


> If hardened road warriors like youself have nothing to contribute which they think is of value, why come to this section?



The same reason I go to any section. boredom.


----------



## cyclebum (3 Oct 2007)

Bonj, I think you've just given yourself away and I really feel quite sorry for you. You must be so lonely and bored that it is making you bitter and twisted. 
I'm not a winger,in fact I do have a good sense of humour. Your last but one response to me when I read it did actually make me smile, not because I thought it was funny, I just realised how sad you are.
However if you really do want to make amends, you could always show willing and sponsor me for my India ride!


----------



## Smeggers (3 Oct 2007)

Will someone please move this thread to Soapbox.


----------



## Tynan (3 Oct 2007)

another thread hijacked sadly


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Bonj, I think you've just given yourself away and I really feel quite sorry for you. You must be so lonely and bored that it is making you bitter and twisted.
> I'm not a winger,in fact I do have a good sense of humour. Your last but one response to me when I read it did actually make me smile, not because I thought it was funny, I just realised how sad you are.
> However if you really do want to make amends, you could always show willing and sponsor me for my India ride!



 if that's what you want to think...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (3 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> No, I'm not trying to put you off, I'd welcome anybody - I'd just rather you didn't whinge, stopped taking everything as seriously as you obviously do and realise that you shouldn't take offence if offence isn't intended, as it isn't. What, specifically, have I said that has offended you?
> And you have been on here _quite_ a long time, ages as far as I recall.



Bonj, once again you're being a complete arse. The beginner's section is here to help out beginners, and not to make silly comments about spelling or anything else. Cyclebum has not been whinging - she's merely pointed out when you're being oafish and ill mannered. If you can't be helpful to beginners, then keep out of the section and confine yourself to areas where you can't do any harm.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Bonj, once again you're being a complete arse. The beginner's section is here to help out beginners, and not to make silly comments about spelling or anything else. Cyclebum has not been whinging - she's merely pointed out when you're being oafish and ill mannered. If you can't be helpful to beginners, then keep out of the section and confine yourself to areas where you can't do any harm.



 when have i made a silly comment about anyone's _spelling_? Smells like a deliberate unfounded accusation to me. At least accuse me of something i'm guilty of. Anyhow i'm rapidly losing interest in this thread, it does seem to have descended into tit-for-tat with everyone else becoming all holier-than-thou.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (3 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> when have i made a silly comment about anyone's _spelling_? ..



Cyclebum missplelt "pedal" and you jumped on her typo in a particularly louche manner.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

Oh, that.   well, ok, yes. but that was ages ago in a different thread, and it was deliberate.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (3 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> Oh, that.   well, ok, yes. but that was ages ago in a different thread, and it was deliberate.



Bonj, the fact that it was deliberate does not mean that it wasn't silly.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Oct 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Bonj, the fact that it was deliberate does not mean that it wasn't silly.



I know - it _was_ silly.  Any deliberate mis-spelling is silly, imho.


----------



## Arch (3 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> I know - it _was_ silly.  Any deliberate mis-spelling is silly, imho.



Bonj. Stop being a tit. Cyclebum made a fairly common spelling mistake and you accused her of doing it deliberately for effect, and did so rudely. Which is what Patrick telling you off for. It's you he's accusing of being silly, not cyclebum. 

You've been rude and offputting in a number of threads in this section, and it's completely unecessary. We oldies know your 'style', daft though we may think it is, but any newbie coming here and getting a 'smart' remark from you might well be offended or upset. Show off your effortless wit and extensive opinions on everything in Soapbox, but in beginners, try to confine yourself to the decent helpful advice you've shown you are capable of giving when you want to.


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2007)

There are a few posts on here that smack of [the threat of] censorship. Newcomers are mainly going to be adults so they should be able to defend themselves against bonjys tyranny.
This forum is [or should be] about embracing free speech, let what bonj says stand however much it grates I say.


----------



## Arch (4 Oct 2007)

domtyler said:


> There are a few posts on here that smack of [the threat of] censorship. Newcomers are mainly going to be adults so they should be able to defend themselves against bonjys tyranny.
> This forum is [or should be] about embracing free speech, let what bonj says stand however much it grates I say.



Is asking someone not to be needlessly rude, censorship? I'd suggest it was just decency...


----------



## domtyler (4 Oct 2007)

I certainly think there is an implicit threat there. One of my main bugbears with this forum is the unnecessarily large number of moderators. I am particularly wary since Steve Austin started deleting my posts that he didn't like.


----------



## Tynan (4 Oct 2007)

I haven't noticed any moderation and giving it 'free speech' is nonsense imho

every forum on the internet has guidelines about keeping threads on topic and being polite

for simple and obvious reasons, wading into threads and making them about you on a regular basis is oafish


----------

